# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Ασφαλείας >  >  Αντι-Ανιχνευτής μετάλλων

## ShAd0W_z0nE

Κατ'αρχήν συγχαρητηρια για το φορουμ σας, δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν το ποσταρα σε σωστη κατηγορία. Έχετε υποψη σας τετοιου είδους συσκευή; Να μην μπορουν να το ανιχνευσουν οι ανιχνευτες μετάλλων δηλαδή και ειδικότερα οι ανιχνευτές χρυσού... 

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

Παραθέτω τα χαρακτηριστικά ενος ανιχνευτή μετάλλων σε περιπτωση που σας έρθει καμια ιδεα, αν δεν υπάρχει τέτοια συσκευή:





> *METAL DETECTOR*  Ανιχνευτής μετάλλων, μοριακών συχνοτήτων. Αποτελείται από πομπό, δέκτη και βέργες ένδειξης.
> Από απόσταση 300 μέτρων και βάθος 10 μέτρων 
> βρίσκει εύκολα χρυσό, ασήμι η διαμάντι. Μικρό μέγεθος, λειτουργεί με δυο 9βολτες μπαταρίες. Αμερικανική τεχνολογία.

----------


## kotsos___

Εννοείς να "κρύψεις" ένα μέταλο απο τον ανιχνευτή μετάλων??
Δε νομίζω να γίνεται κάτι τέτοιο.. 
Θα πρέπει είτε να βρείς κάτι που να απορροφήσει την συχνότητα(?) που εκπέμπουν οι ανιχνευτές, ή το πιο εύκολο να μην είναι μεταλικό..
Αν θες να θάψεις ένα κουτί πχ κάντο πλαστικό..

----------


## SRF

> Κατ'αρχήν συγχαρητηρια για το φορουμ σας, δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν το ποσταρα σε σωστη κατηγορία. Έχετε υποψη σας τετοιου είδους συσκευή; Να μην μπορουν να το ανιχνευσουν οι ανιχνευτες μετάλλων δηλαδή και ειδικότερα οι ανιχνευτές χρυσού... 
> "METAL DETECTOR Ανιχνευτής μετάλλων, μοριακών συχνοτήτων. Αποτελείται από πομπό, δέκτη και βέργες ένδειξης.
> *Από απόσταση 300 μέτρων και βάθος 10 μέτρων* βρίσκει εύκολα χρυσό, ασήμι η διαμάντι. Μικρό μέγεθος, λειτουργεί με δυο 9βολτες μπαταρίες. Αμερικανική τεχνολογία. "
> 
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.
> 
> Παραθέτω τα χαρακτηριστικά ενος ανιχνευτή μετάλλων σε περιπτωση που σας έρθει καμια ιδεα, αν δεν υπάρχει τέτοια συσκευή:



Θέλεις αντι-ανιχνευτή για αυτό το μηχάνημα που περιγράφεται στο ένθετό σου?  :Biggrin:  
Μα δεν χρειάζεται!!! Ούτως ή άλλως αυτό έχει αντιανιχνευτή εντός του... αφού ΔΕΝ θα πιάσεις ποτέ κάτι με αυτό στις αποστάσεις και βάθη που λέει!!!  Άρα τι να το κάνεις το αντιμετρο που θέλεις... αφού το 'μέτρο' δεν λειτουργεί!!!  :Lol:

----------

jimk (22-02-12)

----------


## ShAd0W_z0nE

> Εννοείς να "κρύψεις" ένα μέταλο απο τον ανιχνευτή μετάλων??



Ναι, αυτό εννοώ.





> Θέλεις αντι-ανιχνευτή για αυτό το μηχάνημα που περιγράφεται στο ένθετό σου?  
> Μα δεν χρειάζεται!!! Ούτως ή άλλως αυτό έχει αντιανιχνευτή εντός του... αφού ΔΕΝ θα πιάσεις ποτέ κάτι με αυτό στις αποστάσεις και βάθη που λέει!!!  Άρα τι να το κάνεις το αντιμετρο που θέλεις... αφού το 'μέτρο' δεν λειτουργεί!!!



Εννοείς ότι δεν υπάρχουν ανιχνευτές χρυσού; Ο συγκεκριμένος είναι μούφα;Παντως ακουσα ότι χρησιμοποιουν κατι τετοια τα κλεφτρονια. Δεν ισχύει; Απ' ότι ξέρω τετοια τεχνολογια έχουν μόνο τα αεροπλάνα stealth. Όποτε αν καποιος ξέρει πως λειτουργει αυτη η τεχνολογια θα μπορουσε να δωσει το φως του...

----------


## Phatt

Γιωργο, αυτο που λεει ο Χρηστος στο πρωτo post, γινεται.Στην δουλεια μου χρησιμοποιω ανιχνευτες μεταλλων για περιπου 10 χρονια, και στο λεω υπευθυνα.Η τεχνολογια αυτη βρισκεται σε εμβρυακο επιπεδο και ειναι ιδιαιτερα δυσχρηστη  αυτη τη στιγμη, τοσο, που σε εναν ανεκπαιδευτο χειριστη μοιαζει παντελως αχρηστη και μεγαλο ψεμα.Ειναι λαθος καποιος να αγορασει μια τετοια συσκευη γιατι δεν θα καταφερει να την λειτουργησει στην παρουσα χρονικη στιγμη.Συγχωρεστε με δε θελω να το παιξω εξυπνακιας αλλα δεν μπορω να πω αλλα πραγματα δημοσια.

Τωρα στο θεμα του Χρηστου.Η πληθωρα των ανιχνευτων μεταλλων αυτη τη στιγμη λειτουργει με την αρχη του πομποδεκτη ηλεκτρομαγνητικων πεδιων.Σκεφτομαι οτι εαν καταφερεις να κατασκευασεις ενα jammer το οποιο να μπλοκαρει την συχνοτητα αυτη ισως εχεις καταφερει κατι.Βεβαια ενας εμπειρος χειριστης μπορει να καταλαβει οτι το μηχανημα του δυσλειτουργει απο καποια παρεμβολη.

----------

ShAd0W_z0nE (26-02-12)

----------


## SRF

Αυτό που λέω είναι σε σχέση με τα όσα αναγράφει το συγκεκριμένο μηχάνημα που έδωσε εδώ ο Χρήστος ως παράδειγμα, και φαίνεται ότι θα "πιάνει" τον χρυσό από 



> *απόσταση 300 μέτρων και βάθος 10 μέτρων*, βρίσκει εύκολα χρυσό, ασήμι η διαμάντι. Μικρό μέγεθος, λειτουργεί με δυο 9βολτες μπαταρίες. Αμερικανική τεχνολογία



 !!! 
Αυτό είναι που αμφισβητώ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ... και όχι το αν υπάρχουν ανιχνευτές που όντως θα δείξουν κάτι στα 30 ή 50 εκ ή ακόμα και στο μέτρο, ειδικά εκτός χώματος, όπως αυτά που όντως μιάζει να ζρησιμοποιούν διάφορα κλεφτρόνια... σε μπούκες τους!!! 
Μάλιστα είμαι σίγουρος & σε ποιό μηχάνημα αναφέρεται ό Χρήστος... και ως δείγμα του αν γνωρίζω τι λέω... θα πω ότι ΙΣΩΣ σε αντίστοιχα να καταλήγει σε ...ρίδης το όνομα του  ΝΤΕΤΕΚΤΟΡΣ! ή θα είναι ΛΕΪΖΕΡ κλπ  :Wink:

----------


## Phatt

Γιωργο αυτο που λεω ειναι οτι η τεχνολογια αυτη μπορει να κανει ανιχνευση μεταλλων απο πολυ μεγαλη αποσταση, ακομη και εκατονταδων μετρων.Δεν γνωριζω για την συγκερκιμενη συσκευη που ουτε την εχω δει καν, απλα γνωριζω οτι αυτη η τεχνολογια υπαρχει.Δεν εχει καμια σχεση με την αρχη λειτουργειας των αλλων ανιχνευτων, μην προσπαθεις να το σκευτεις κατ'αυτον τον τροπο.Καταλαβαινω οτι με τις υπαρχουσες συμβατικες θεωριες γυρω απο τα ηλεκτρονικα κατι τετοιο μοιαζει αδυνατο, αλλα ειναι κατι εντελως διαφορετικο.

Ειναι ομως πολυ νωρις για να βασιστουμε εκει και να χρησιμοποιηθει εμπορικα απο ιδιωτες.

----------


## tao

Από προσωπική πήρα έχω να σου πω ότι αν θάψεις τον χρυσό σου σε βάθος 50cmδεν τον βρίσκει κάποιος ανιχνευτής εμπορίου έχω δοκιμάσει 4 τέτοιους που θεωρούντο από τους καλύτερους αλλά το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις με σιγουρεια είναι να ψάξεις για κάνα ευρο το καλοκαίρι θαμμένο στην άμμο αν υπάρχει μηχάνημα έτσι αξιόπιστο θα ήθελα να το συζητήσουμε

----------


## Phatt

Δεν εχω ασχοληθει ποτε με διαχωρισμο μεταλλων.Επισης πιστευω οτι αρκετα μακελεψαμε(πρωτος εγω) το θεμα του Χρηστου, να δουμε αν εχει κανεις να πει τιποτε χρησιμο πανω σε αυτο.

----------


## NIKTRALYS

> Από προσωπική πήρα έχω να σου πω ότι αν θάψεις τον χρυσό σου σε βάθος 50cmδεν τον βρίσκει κάποιος ανιχνευτής εμπορίου έχω δοκιμάσει 4 τέτοιους που θεωρούντο από τους καλύτερους αλλά το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις με σιγουρεια είναι να ψάξεις για κάνα ευρο το καλοκαίρι θαμμένο στην άμμο αν υπάρχει μηχάνημα έτσι αξιόπιστο θα ήθελα να το συζητήσουμε



Αν θαψεις ενα δαχτυλιδι ναι δεν θα το βρεις,αν θαψεις μια πλακα 19 κιλων θα βρεθει στα 50cm.

Για την αμερικανικη τεχνολογια στα 300 μετρα δεν σχολιαζω καθολου.

----------


## NIKTRALYS

> Κατ'αρχήν συγχαρητηρια για το φορουμ σας, δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν το ποσταρα σε σωστη κατηγορία. Έχετε υποψη σας τετοιου είδους συσκευή; Να μην μπορουν να το ανιχνευσουν οι ανιχνευτες μετάλλων δηλαδή και ειδικότερα οι ανιχνευτές χρυσού... 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.
> 
> Παραθέτω τα χαρακτηριστικά ενος ανιχνευτή μετάλλων σε περιπτωση που σας έρθει καμια ιδεα, αν δεν υπάρχει τέτοια συσκευή:



Αν θελεις να κρυψεις χρυσο και να μην τον βλεπει ανιχνευτης τοπικος σαν χρυσο ,βαλτον σε ενα αλουμινενιο κουτι και βαλε μαζι χαλκο και μολυβι.Αν ερθει να σου πει καποιος οτι ο ανιχνευτης του κανει διαχωρισμο θα γελασει ο καθε πικραμενος.Αλλα και σε σιδερενιο κουτι να το βαλεις  παλι θα τρελλανεις τον διαχωρισμο.Για να μην το δει καθολου αναλογα την ποσοτητα αυξησε το βαθος ταφης.

Αν θες αντιανιχνευτη για αποστατικο ανιχνευτη χρυσου μην ψαχνεις,γιατι απλα δεν υπαρχει αποστατικος ανιχνευτης χρυσου,και οποιος πει το αντιθετο ας τον φερει να βρουμε κατι παλιολιρες και να παρει  κι αυτος.

----------


## tao

Χα άκου αυτό το ωραίο και είναι πραγματικότητα πριν από κάποια χρόνια που ασχολιόμουν με αυτές τις βλακιουλες και είχα ξοδέψει αρκετά λεφτά είχε ακουστή στην περιοχή μου ότι είχα τέτοια μηχανάκια στην περιοχή μου και με πλησίασε ένας τύπος που στην κατοχή του είχε ένα ετοιμόρροπο χτίριο που πολύ παλιά ακουγόταν ότι εκεί έμενε μια πάμπλουτη οικογένεια γενοβέζων και μου κάνει ο τύπος θέλω να το φτιάξω για να το κάνω ενοικιαζόμενα αλλά πριν μπει το συνεργία μέσα δεν έρχεσαι να το ψάξουμε να δούμε μην τυχόν και έχει τίποτα. πάω που λες και εγώ το ψάξαμε αλλά δεν βρέθηκε τίποτα. μπαίνει το συνεργία και μετά από μια εβδομάδα στα 2 μέτρα βάθος κτυπάει η τσάπα ένα πιθάρι που μέσα είχε 2000 Χρύσες λύρες στον χώρο της εργασία εκκινεί την στιγμή υπήρχαν 2 ο ένας από αυτούς δούλευε την τσάπα και ο Άλος αλλοδαπός έκανε άλλη δουλεία μόλις έγινε το σκηνικό έπεσαν και οι δυο με τα μούτρα μέσα στον λάκκο και άρχισαν να μαλώνουν ποιος θα της πάρει πιαστήκαν στα χέρια και από την φασαρία μαζευτήκαν οι γείτονες και κάλεσαν την αστυνομία και τους μάζεψαν (πόσες θα σούφρωσαν) ο άνθρωπος που είχε το σπίτι πήρε το 30% και το υπόλοιπο το κράτος. Έχε υπόψη σου ότι μετά από αυτό πέταξα μπροστά στον άνθρωπο 2 μηχανάκια τέτοια μέσα στην θάλασσα. Τι να πω κρίμα τα λεφτά που χάλασα για να τα πάρω
(άμα βρει κάποιος μηχάνημα που να είναι ικανό να ψάξει σε βάθος 2 μέτρα και μπορεί να που το αποδείξει ότι δουλεύει το αγοράζω όσο και να κάνει)

----------


## tao

Φίλε μου Θάνο ευχαριστώ για το pm δεν ξέρω αν είσαι αντιπρόσωπος τέτοιον μηχανακιον η αν έχεις στην κατοχή σου κάτι τέτοιο αλλά έχω πετάξει 6000 εύρο για τέτοιες ιστορίες δεν παίζουν αν υπάρχει κάποιος που μπορεί να αποδιώξει ότι παίζει ας ανεβάσει ένα video να το δούμε

----------

